# Center Link or Pittman Arm??



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey All,

Purchased a power steering "kit" for my 66, which included the gear box, pump, rag joint, hoses, and pittman arm.

Problem is that the pittman arm hole (where the center link connects) is larger on the new arm compared to my old manual pittman arm. Is my best option to find a new pittman arm, or replace my center link?


Thanks.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Is the unit for a chevelle? The 66-67 center links are unique to Pontiacs, Ames was the only one who had the correct one (smaller end pins)


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

OPGI had the right center link for my 67. confused on pitman arm center link hole size. have both 67 manual and power arms and hole is the same. also the 69-72 chevelle pitman is also the same hole as well. Not sure where this kit arm came from. will check some other arms as well. looks like full size Pontiac will also fit on A body link.


----------



## fasterfiero (Sep 6, 2011)

You can go either way, I have the big diameter center link on mine. If you go with the larger diameter center link you will need a new idler arm on the passenger side. If you upgrade to the heavy center link you will have the benefit of new components and they are widely available. They also cost a lot less than the pontiac only parts.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

I purchased the kit from Performance Online, which was advertised as

"1964-67 Chevy, Pontiac, Buick and Oldsmobile, GM A-Body, Power Steering Conversion Kit 19430".

I assume they are selling to mostly Chevys since the kit automatically ships with universal brackets for SB/BB chevy.

Fasterfiero... What application or pt# do I need to request to get the centerlink with larger pin? That may be a good (although more costly) option for me since the current centerlink is showing some wear.

I will check with Performance Online on Monday and see if they offer any options, or maybe an exchange on the Pittman Arm.

Thanks!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Power steering and manual steering pitman arms are not the same. You need a power steering pitman arm now. The center link is the same.


----------



## fasterfiero (Sep 6, 2011)

If I read it correctly he got a new pitman arm with the new power steering gear, it has the larger diameter tapered hole used on the other a-body's and the later pontiacs. If you want to use the arm that came with the kit you can pick up a 7/8" center-link from napa vs the 13/16" smaller pontiac only center link. You will need the idler arm that has the larger tapered hole in it just like the pitman arm. On my 67 tempest I have a 67 a-body center link, (#ds-740) and it was only $50 @ my local napa store. 

To keep things simple you could just get the correct pitman arm. Then if you ever have to order parts you do not have to remember what year and model .......

edit, the ds740 can be had for as little as $28 and also a moog brand for as little as $50 if you shop around


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for all of the insight. Performance Online apologized for the error, and is sending me the correct Pittman Arm with the smaller tapered pin hole. Should be in good shape...


----------

